# Midwest Standard Breeders



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am most likely going to get a spoo, hopefully next year, from the breeder who runs my raw food co-op, but just in case something changes I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of any good standard breeders in the Midwest area. I'm pretty open to any color except white, cream, parti, or apricot (no more light colored dogs!) although my favorite is brown or a good dark red. I already know of NOLA and Arreau for reds but I imagine it might be hard to find a dark red and I'm not the biggest fan of the lighter shades. Any suggestions?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily's sire is Ch. Safari's MyDear Watson at Rio. Safari is located in Illinois and here is a link to their FB page, no reds but a great reputation and in your neck of the woods.

https://www.facebook.com/Safari-Standard-Poodles-255480024478336/


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

maybe talk to sharon svoboda at harten. she shows poodles (for a lot of people) and does some breeding. the thing is, she knows so many people in the poodle world that she may be able to help point you in the right direction.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Two breeders that I know of are Azel Poodles in Indianapolis and Ann Rairigh's Litilann's poodles in Louisville KY. My previous girl, Iris, was lovely and from Ann Rairigh. Ann has been breeding and showing poodles all her life. She was very easy to work with. Neither breeder has reds though.

Good luck with your search.

P.S. while not exactly midwest, my girl Poppy came from Betty Brown of Donnchada Poodles in Texas, WestU's Lola is also from Betty. Her dogs are stunning and my pup Poppy is a real gift, georgeous, healthy and a great personality.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone! This gives me a few more breeders to look into. Most likely I'll be getting a Pinafore spoo, but it's nice to have other options just in case. You never know what will happen in a year or more. I'm going to go to the Old Fort Cluster show next month and check out the Poodles and Danes there too. 

Does anyone know of any good breeders with browns anywhere in the US or southeastern Canada? Seems like they're hard to find.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great recs, and also Charismatic Millie!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Great recs, and also Charismatic Millie!


Where is she located? I don't think I know her kennel name either.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> Where is she located? I don't think I know her kennel name either.


Apparition Poodles, St. Louis.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

browns: 
harten (sharon svoboda): missouri
avalon: wisconsin
ashs mystical: nevada (i noticed some harten dogs)
highview: michigan - advertising a blk/brn litter now


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Autumn Hills for brown


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Also, Crystal Creek in Indiana is planning an early 2017 black/brown litter

Available Puppies & Upcoming Litters - Crystal Creek Standard Poodles


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

scooterscout99 said:


> Also, Crystal Creek in Indiana is planning an early 2017 black/brown litter
> 
> Available Puppies & Upcoming Litters - Crystal Creek Standard Poodles


All these great breeders right in my own backyard! This litter sounds awesome but I don't know if I'll have a house by then


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> I am most likely going to get a spoo, hopefully next year, from the breeder who runs my raw food co-op, but just in case something changes I thought I'd ask if anyone knows of any good standard breeders in the Midwest area. I'm pretty open to any color except white, cream, parti, or apricot (no more light colored dogs!) although my favorite is brown or a good dark red. I already know of NOLA and Arreau for reds but I imagine it might be hard to find a dark red and I'm not the biggest fan of the lighter shades. Any suggestions?


Be careful with getting a red as most I have seen fade, her is a photo of Cayenne when I got her, and her she is now. She was 15 months, now 3. They are apricot now


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> Be careful with getting a red as most I have seen fade, her is a photo of Cayenne when I got her, and her she is now. She was 15 months, now 3. They are apricot now
> 
> View attachment 363217
> 
> ...


I know, that's why I figured I'd end up with another color - I really only like the dark reds. I know it's just a paint job and health and temperament matter more, but I like what I like  I'll probably end up with black. Can't go wrong with basic black! Or if Pinafore ends up with another sable or phantom I have first dibs to show in UKC if show quality and if I can handle the grooming


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

There was the most gorgeous black puppy in Frosty's litter...that could be my next color of spoo for sure. But not for a LONG time!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> There was the most gorgeous black puppy in Frosty's litter...that could be my next color of spoo for sure. But not for a LONG time!


That's what I said when I got Finn! Then I got Asaah but she was 2 1/2, and it was so much easier I thought I'd never get another puppy again  I'd still take an adult spoo in a heartbeat if I found the right one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> There was the most gorgeous black puppy in Frosty's litter...that could be my next color of spoo for sure. But not for a LONG time!


I think I will never get another puppy unless the next youngest dog is at least four and preferably five or more years old.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> That's what I said when I got Finn! Then I got Asaah but she was 2 1/2, and it was so much easier I thought I'd never get another puppy again  I'd still take an adult spoo in a heartbeat if I found the right one.


I have gotten 4 adults from 8 months to the last one 5 (now 6) and would not get a puppy at my age and lifestyle. They are so easy to train, and seem to really get attached. Mine have come from breeders and did not get the one on one attention there as I give them, even with 2 other poodles. Normally with in 3 days they are totally attached to me. I give them total attention for the first 3 to 5 days. It seems they want to please immediately, due to new surroundings, and new humans


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I think I will never get another puppy unless the next youngest dog is at least four and preferably five or more years old.


I think that sounds like the way to go! Asaah will be at least 5 or 5 1/2 when I get another dog. Even then I don't know for sure that I will be able to get another puppy. When I got Finn it was the perfect time to get a pup. I was working full time but I was usually only actually gone for about 6 hours a day. My (now ex) husband was in school and on summer break and only worked part time, so for the first 3 months there was almost always someone home with him. I also had an awesome manager who gave me two weeks off when I brought him home. Now I'll be on my own, I'm in a new territory for work and we've had some management changes AND we've lost 5 therapists in the last year and a half, so I've been working more and gone a little longer each day since we're still short a full and part time PT. So I'm not 100% sure I'll even be in a position for a young puppy. I may end up having to go with an older spoo. I like to plan ahead, but the reality is that I'm going to have to wait to see how things go, which is the hardest part. Glad I can get my poodle fix here! No one I know personally has a spoo. There is one in my nose work class and I want to pet him and love in him so bad, but he is scared of people so I can't. 

Boy, that ended up being a kind of long poor me story! Womp womp. But thank you everyone for the recommendations, it makes me feel better to have options to consider and research to do.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wish you were closer by--my two would smother you in love


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Wish you were closer by--my two would smother you in love


Well here is yet another reason for the Star Trek transporter technology! She could just pop around and visit all of us, and we could bring poodles to see her.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Wish you were closer by--my two would smother you in love


I would love to meet your two! Frosty is just adorable! Dane puppies are pretty darn cute, but spoo puppies are just gorgeous! I have met a lot of great dog people online that I'd love to meet in person but many of them live in other states (or countries). I'm going to try to get to a show in town in November to see the poodles there.


----------



## WinnieJane (May 6, 2016)

We have a Safari pup and are very happy. She breeds blacks and whites. We also would have purchased from Avalon (S. Wisconsin), Azel (near Indy) or Shyre Poodles (Ohio).

I am very intrigued by Shyre -- in addition to thorough health testing, they are part of the Standard Poodle Project and evaluate COI. No docking of tails or removal of dew claws, either, which was my preference. That's hard to find, particularly if you insist on all the health testing as well. If we ever get another puppy, we'll look to them first. (That said, our girl is 5 months old and we are currently in the "we'll never get another puppy!" phase.)


----------

